

WebGL water simulation with raytracing and caustics - wgx
http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/

======
mtgx
Looks awesome. The OpenGL ES 3.0 standard should be announced this summer.
WebGL will be upgraded to that, right? (It's now using OpenGL ES 2.0).

